# Weber Performer vs Weber Master Touch



## rhaugle (Jul 8, 2016)

Looking into replacing my charcoal grill and curious on peoples thoughts between the Weber Performer (with the table and gas starter and more options) and just a classic weber (master touch) kettle. Is it worth the extra $200? Currently I do not have a prep table near my grill and the starter looks pretty neat..


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 8, 2016)

IMO, a chimney starter + blowtorch works quite well. Just get yourself a side table and you're set. I use a Browning outfitter table, I can fold it up and take it camping and use it with my OTS and smokey joe at camp.

WIth the money saved, get yourself a nice brisket and a few bags of charcoal!!


----------



## wild west (Jul 8, 2016)

I have the performer and love the igniter and also the table. Simple to move everything around the corner if the wind comes up or rain. The charcoal bin is useless though other than empty beer can storage


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 10, 2016)

I have both , but like the Perfomer the best . I still use a chimney , just use the propane assist to light the paper . Easy to move around , nice work surface  . 

Not sure if Weber still makes the cutting board the hangs on the side of the kettle ? If so thats a cheaper option if you get the master touch .


----------



## timberjet (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a performer and love it. I also live in washington state where it rains and the wind blows and my charcoal never gets wet in the bin. I do not have the igniter setup on mine. I reiterate I love it.


----------

